

Petition for a law to require all police to wear cameras - anigbrowl
https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/petition/mike-brown-law-requires-all-state-county-and-local-police-wear-camera/8tlS5czf

======
happyscrappy
Likely there would be no riots in Ferguson if cameras recorded the event.

